# Do you live on or rent out in Villamartin ?



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there anyone out there who has an appartment on villamartin ?
I can calculate the community fees but a few people have mentioned additional charges that you often dont know about untill you have purchased .
Any advice or details of hidden charges would be appreciated.
i am planning to buy two rental appartments and trying to ascertain total running costs per year.
thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

taximania said:


> Is there anyone out there who has an appartment on villamartin ?
> I can calculate the community fees but a few people have mentioned additional charges that you often dont know about untill you have purchased .
> Any advice or details of hidden charges would be appreciated.
> i am planning to buy two rental appartments and trying to ascertain total running costs per year.
> thanks


You should try to find out who is the president of the apartments or who is the adminstrator. They have to attend all the meetings concerning the flats and know all the costs entailed.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

taximania said:


> Is there anyone out there who has an appartment on villamartin ?
> I can calculate the community fees but a few people have mentioned additional charges that you often dont know about untill you have purchased .
> Any advice or details of hidden charges would be appreciated.
> i am planning to buy two rental appartments and trying to ascertain total running costs per year.
> thanks


I hope they are cheap ! Apparently there's 00's of them for sale , might even be worth enquiring in all the local banks because they're bound to have loads & you'll get a better deal from them than anyone else .


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

cheap , yes i think so anywhere from £30k upwards i think , i would be hoping for an income of 6k per year to give me a yeild of 10% after expenses - unless the expenses are more than i have accounted for ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

taximania said:


> cheap , yes i think so anywhere from £30k upwards i think , i would be hoping for an income of 6k per year to give me a yeild of 10% after expenses - unless the expenses are more than i have accounted for ?


if you mean 6k per flat you´ll be very lucky thats 500€ a month on a long let or more on a holiday let basis. The market is FLOODED with long lets, for 500 a month people can get a casa de campo (country house). I know someone with 3 flats around here 2 beds almost new and they just let one for 325 a month to get someone in it because it had been empty for months.

Just like its a buyers market its a renters market too. So many people cant sell that they have resorted to renting out. Most "for sale" properties will also be available to rent because tey cant sell them. There are tons and tons. So I really think to get 6k a year from a flat is asking too much. Account for empty times too.

Some strike lucky but most not. If you can afford to buy the flats and sit on them, nows a good time (although i think prices will continue to fall). But be prepared to sit for a long time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> if you mean 6k per flat you´ll be very lucky thats 500€ a month on a long let or more on a holiday let basis. The market is FLOODED with long lets, for 500 a month people can get a casa de campo (country house). I know someone with 3 flats around here 2 beds almost new and they just let one for 325 a month to get someone in it because it had been empty for months.
> 
> Just like its a buyers market its a renters market too. So many people cant sell that they have resorted to renting out. Most "for sale" properties will also be available to rent because tey cant sell them. There are tons and tons. So I really think to get 6k a year from a flat is asking too much. Account for empty times too.
> 
> Some strike lucky but most not. If you can afford to buy the flats and sit on them, nows a good time (although i think prices will continue to fall). But be prepared to sit for a long time.


totally agree

I'm just glad it's you with the bad news, rather than me, for a change


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> totally agree
> 
> I'm just glad it's you with the bad news, rather than me, for a change


jaja
it all sems doom and gloom in here lately, bu sadly all true!

BUT I LOOOVVVEEEE SPAIN!


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for the input ...i would be looking at holiday lets only , having watched the rentals this year and made enquiries they do still seem to be getting filled over the summer months but i suppose its a much different perspective when you are actually living there .
the last thing i want to do is end up with 3 properties non of which are breaking even !
my other option is to go for a large villa , maybe 6-7 beds with two seperate accomodations - one to live in (ie downstairs) and let the top half on a weekly basis to holidaymakers.
this appears to help as it means only one set of bills and no 'community ' charges but then i worry about being a little isolated and the stories of robberies gets a bit frightening , especially if i have to leave the family if i go back and forth to the uk ...plus properties on the urbs seem to be a bit 'safer ' when it comes to paperwork/confirmed legality etc .....................i think ??/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> jaja
> it all sems doom and gloom in here lately, bu sadly all true!
> 
> BUT I LOOOVVVEEEE SPAIN!


me too!!!


& I'm lucky enough to be working, too


but like jojo - we wouldn't still be here if my OH didn't have business elsewhere - not with 2 kids to support

and the only reason I'm busy is that I have built up contacts & a good reputation over the past 4 years or so


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps you should consider the Canary Islands, due to the climate we have a year round tourist season, younger ones in the summer and the old gits for winter breaks.

The tourist trade is in a lull at the moment, but like the previous lulls they don't last forever, plus for the last couple of months we have noticed a slight increase,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> me too!!!
> 
> 
> & I'm lucky enough to be working, too
> ...


Snap, obviously I work and I am lucky most of my work is recomendations and regular clients. I also have a number of UK clients still which all helps. 

Anyway, back to topis.. tourism is continuing to fall so just treat carefully. maybe one HUGE apartment would be an idea.. the spanish cant afford to go abraod to head to the coast and many take the whole family. My OH has gone away with family this weekend, sadly i couldnt go due to work comitments but 26 of them all going in one huge villa for 3 days!!!


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

if the prices were the same in the canaries i would !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Perhaps you should consider the Canary Islands, due to the climate we have a year round tourist season, younger ones in the summer and the old gits for winter breaks.
> 
> The tourist trade is in a lull at the moment, but like the previous lulls they don't last forever, plus for the last couple of months we have noticed a slight increase,
> 
> Hepa


But didn´t I read on another thread that they weren´t giving out licences for holiday rentals and were clamping down on unlicensed ones?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> But didn´t I read on another thread that they weren´t giving out licences for holiday rentals and were clamping down on unlicensed ones?


Never reported in any of the local Canarian press, just an English language paper read mainly by the Tenerife British and Irish population, and someone else pointed out that the article had first appeared in the mid 80's.

Only one way to find out, make enquiries at the local Ayuntamiento, if they say no, no it is, but I have a feeling that they wish to encourage the tourist trade, now that is reported in the local press,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

taximania said:


> if the prices were the same in the canaries i would !


It is also a buyers market here, there are bargains to be had, and the cost of living is far cheaper, VAT 5%

Hepa


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Cannot think of anything worse than turning up for my holiday in a 'private' villa only to find the owner lives in the basement. My next door neighbour here has done the same - only he has built a 1 bed apt on the roof (somewhat contraversially relanning but that's another matter...) but all the holiday letting agents have told him he CANNOT be there when it's rented - either he rents out the whole property or none of it. A huge apt or villa that can be used by several families at the same time - family, friends whatever - is an idea though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Cannot think of anything worse than turning up for my holiday in a 'private' villa only to find the owner lives in the basement. My next door neighbour here has done the same - only he has built a 1 bed apt on the roof (somewhat contraversially relanning but that's another matter...) but all the holiday letting agents have told him he CANNOT be there when it's rented - either he rents out the whole property or none of it. A huge apt or villa that can be used by several families at the same time - family, friends whatever - is an idea though.


we once rented a villa with private pool for a holiday here - it looked great in the online pictures - just right for two families - one of four & one of three

there were pictures of the views from the lounge - you could just imagine sitting on the balcony drinking your coffee in the morning


when we got here we discovered that we were in fact in the underbuild - no access at all to the main villa - including the lounge with the wonderful views

we were pretty peed off, as you can imagine - but if there had been another family in the main house & we'd had to share the pool - we'd have been furious


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks , i agree it could be a problem , although i would make it plain in any advert , might be awkward for the owner/resident as well with all those late night parties 
thanks anyway for the advice ...and anymore you can give.
no one it would seem lives on villamartin ....is there a message there i wonder ?


----------

